# Husqvarna LGT 2554 - Belt Slipping



## asg (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I have a Husqvarna LGT 2554. It is only a couple of months old. I have had issues with the belt slipping. Last week, I was mowing the lawn, and I went over a paver in my yard that I did not know was there. The mower seemed OK and there appeared to be no damage underneath and it mowed fine.

Yesterday, I was mowing the lawn and all of a sudden the blades stopped working. I checked and the belt slipped off. I noticed that the idler pulley is very loose. I am not sure if the pulley is supposed to be loose, or if it should be tightened down.

I think the belt may be stretched and it may need to be replaced. There is a tensioning rod that puts constant tension on the pulley. If I tighten it too tight, then that rod will not work. 

Any advice you can give would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Did you bend one of the blade spindles?


----------



## asg (Sep 2, 2010)

No the spindles appear to be straight.


----------

